# Electronics,Great Prices



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

As posted by someone before (BBG Marine Electronics) has the best prices on electronics.Brian even beats his ads,he has helped with a lot of questions,always getting back same day.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes Brian he is a great guy. I bought a hds8 from him last spring and added a hds7 a few weeks ago. I was in no rush when I added the 7, but I asked him questions off and on over several months before deciding exactly what I wanted to do and how best to do it. He took the time and answered my questions as they came up, never pressuring for the sale. It was a pleasure finding someone to answer all my questions who knew what he was talking about.
His prices were the best I found but even if he were a few bucks more I would have still given him the order.

Now next spring I think I'll have some more questions.....when will it ever end.


----------

